# Editing LR image in Photoshop Elements 12 - can't edit



## TrueBlue (Jan 23, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 6.14

I have setup PSE as the external editor, with TIFF files, Adobe RGB and 16 bit images. But when the TIFF opens in PSE, I can't edit it unless I change it to an 8-bit image. If I don't all the layers etc are greyed out.

Can you help please? I'm new to the forum so sorry if this has already been answered.

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't think that Photoshop Elements supports layers in a 16 bits image, only in an 8 bits image.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 23, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I don't think that Photoshop Elements supports layers in a 16 bits image, only in an 8 bits image.



Hello Johan,

Thanks for the instant reply! I must have misunderstood, because I thought the recommendation in the Missing FAQs book, was to set the bit depth to 16 bits/component in Lightroom External Editor setup. If PSE can't handle layers in a 16-bit image, should I therefore set LR to export an 8 bit image?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, it doesn't make sense to send the file in 16 bits if the editor can't handle that. The 16 bits recommendation is for the full version of Photoshop.


----------

